# Got my first grey fox down this AM



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

came in at about 16 minute mark


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Great job
How close did he come ?


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

about 40yds


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice work rotty - that's a nice looking fox!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice rotty, congrats!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Good job Rotty.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice job!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice K! Good shooting, not that largest targets in the world. Congrats!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good Job, How do you like your Fusion? I picked one up but have yet to try it out.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

love it, this is predator #19 called in this season with it.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats buddy


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Great job! And nice pics. A Grey is on my bucketlist. Got my Bobcat yesterday! I'll try and post later


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

nice...ive been after cats since it opened have yet to see one


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

